# Upcoming train travel in Queensland.



## mcropod (Mar 18, 2020)

From late April, I'll have a chance to ride two trains in Far North Queensland's gulf country I've been hoping to get on for a while. Both are highly peculiar, and without equivalents in Oz.

The Gulflander is a motor train which has a short run from Normanton to Croydon, and the Savannahlander is another which runs from Forsayth to Cairns, taking two days, with one night off-train.

I'll be returning from the north of Oz, to my home in the south by way of three trains, a 24hr overnighter from Cairns to Brisbane, another 24hr overnighter from Brisbane to Sydney, and then a 12hr daytime runner from Sydney to Melbourne, then an evening train home the 95kms west to Ballarat.

I'll post pix here when I'm underway if anyone's interested.





__





Home page - Gulflander






www.gulflander.com.au







https://savannahlander.com.au/


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 18, 2020)

mcropod said:


> From late April, I'll have a chance to ride two trains in Far North Queensland's gulf country I've been hoping to get on for a while. Both are highly peculiar, and without equivalents in Oz.
> 
> The Gulflander is a motor train which has a short run from Normanton to Croydon, and the Savannahlander is another which runs from Forsayth to Cairns, taking two days, with one night off-train.
> 
> ...


How are things "down under" re the Virus??


----------



## mcropod (Mar 19, 2020)

Bob Dylan said:


> How are things "down under" re the Virus??



I think we are fairly well-placed on a medical basis as we are a first world country with a universal medical system which provides-free at-source medical services for all citizens. I think we also have a decent sense of community responsibility and are inclined to take and apply sensible advice for the public good, even in circumstances where it might inhibit our own choices or preferences.

The Federal and various State governments are coordinating things well, and seem to be making decisions based on solid expert medical advice.

One state - Tasmania - has positively discouraged visitors by requiring them to self-isolate upon arrival. I suspect that many of our remote indigenous communities will also close down to visitors shortly. My FNQ visit doesn't have an itinerary involving such contact, although it clearly goes through country with a significant indigenous population.

Oz has a Federal Government travel advisory for us not to travel overseas announced only a day or so ago, and because that has an effect on travel insurance coverage, despite Aussies being renowned travellers, I think that there will be compliance with this and it will be uncontroversial.

I think all things considered, I'm happier being an Oz citizen than I would be as a citizen of most other places (and I *am* a dual citizen).

As it happens, I also have a Trans Siberian trip organised for late August this year, and I think that one is much more at risk of falling through than the FNQ one.

I hope things are working out for you in Texas!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 19, 2020)

mcropod said:


> I think we are fairly well-placed on a medical basis as we are a first world country with a universal medical system which provides-free at-source medical services for all citizens. I think we also have a decent sense of community responsibility and are inclined to take and apply sensible advice for the public good, even in circumstances where it might inhibit our own choices or preferences.
> 
> The Federal and various State governments are coordinating things well, and seem to be making decisions based on solid expert medical advice.
> 
> ...


Thanks! If I was young I'd move to Australia or Canada( I had Landed Status from being married to my deceased Canadian Wife)where Civilzed People know how to have a decent Society, unlike my poor Native Land where the Leaders are once again showing their TRUE Colors: Greed is good,help the Wealthy, I've got mine, you peasants get to work, we cant have Socialism here!!!


----------



## mcropod (Mar 21, 2020)

mcropod said:


> From late April, I'll have a chance to ride two trains in Far North Queensland's gulf country I've been hoping to get on for a while. Both are highly peculiar, and without equivalents in Oz.
> 
> The Gulflander is a motor train which has a short run from Normanton to Croydon, and the Savannahlander is another which runs from Forsayth to Cairns, taking two days, with one night off-train.
> 
> ...



Might all now be off as part of our coordinated national COVID-19 strategy. Right now, our PM is announcing that all non-essential travel should be cancelled. As these decisions and announcements are being coordinated in conjunction with all State and Territory governments, and as all the rail travel I'd planned is on State-run railways, I'd imagine I'll soon get an advice from Queensland and from NSW rail cancelling the booking.

And as both are state-run enterprises, I'll likely have the option of an immediate fare refund, or a later booking, without demur.

One more State (WA] and the NT have also recently restricted entry. Both states have many remote Indigenous communities, and I suspect their protection is a major reason for that decision.

Any inconvenience to me is insignificant compared to how others are having their livelihoods adversely affected. And I'd much rather live in a cooperative society over an individualistic one in any circumstances, especially perilous ones.


----------



## mcropod (Apr 22, 2020)

Off. Cancelled under me by Federal and Qld governments applying medical advice to people movements in Oz. Another day for this trip, sine die.


----------

